# Northern under the ice



## luckycast (Dec 25, 2010)

So I have a question about using frozen smelt as bait...(where we are at, these are the only ones available) anyway when doing so, does anyone have advice on how to keep the bait from floating? I've tried weights, and soaking them overnight, neither make the bait look natural...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

When we use them for tipups, I usually slit the bellies open and try to cut the air sack. It sorta works, but anytime you have frozen fish, they'll float (ice floats). Best bet would be to thaw them out the night before you're going to use them if you're really worried about floaters. Personally, I haven't seen a preference by pike. If you stick a frozen smelt on a quick-strike rig and put enough weight on the line to sink it, a northern will eat it. That's all we use on DL.


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

We always would carry a gallon jug full of hot water. Put a few frozen smelt into a bucket and add a little hot water to thaw them out quickly.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Just make sure the air pocket is popped, te smelt do not need to be completely thawed in order to sink


----------

